# كتاب A Textbook of Machine Design by R.S.KHURMI AND J.K.GUPTA [tortuka]



## احمد عقل (30 يناير 2014)

لينك تحميل 

A Textbook of Machine Design by R.S.KHURMI AND J.K.GUPTA [tortuka]


----------

